# New to this site P22



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

Guys and Girls,

I am just getting into the handgun side of shooting. I have been a long range rifle shooter for a few years, and want to buy myself a nice handgun to "play" with. i was looking at the P22 because it seems to be a nice looking piece and it would be cheap to operate. later on i am thinking about getting the P99, but that is down the road. 

if anyone has a p22 (i know its small, but size doesnt matter right?) let me know how the reliability is.
thanks in advance for your answers, and i lookforward to using this site many times in the future. great job


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome to the site!

I don't have a P22 - so I will let someone else who does answer U.

I am a HUGE P99 fan, but I have read mixed stuff about the P22 and the Sig Mosquito. I personally wouldn't buy either one.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard.

WM


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

While I don't have a P22 neither, it is on my have to have list.....
Shipwreck is right.... a lot of mixed reviews... however it looks like they worked out the bugs and anything made after 2004 seems to be working fine...
also there is so many boards (AR15, RFC) that adress tweaks and tricks to make the .22lr run like a dream... and since it is not for carry I won't hessitate to make some minor adjustments on the P22 if needed......
Go do some looking around.... AR15.com, Rimfirecentral, Waltherforums, Glocktalk are many sites that have info you can search for P22 info......

Welcom to the board


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I love my P22 with 3.4" barrel. It's a nice compliment to my P99c AS. It's about the same size, weight, and trigger pull as my P99c. Amazingly accurate for such a small gun. Much better SA trigger pull than my Browning Buckmark or Ruger III 22/45. Early models got mixed reviews, but mine eats just about anything. But it's my experience that all .22 autos have occasional problems and most have types/brands of ammo they like or don't like.


----------



## CTCurry99 (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site. I purchased a P22 as my first gun purchase. I absolutely love it. I've been using Winchester Xpert 22lr ammo. I've fired about 400 rounds through it and it hasn't jammed once on me. It's easy to take apart and clean, then easy to put it back together. It took me about 2-3 times to get good at taking it apart. But that's just the learning process. I bought it for myself and my g/f to go to the range with. She enjoys shooting it too. So it was def. a good purchase for me.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 13, 2007)

I bought a P22 about a year ago to go to a CCW class. This is a really great little gun. The only problem I have had is that there is screw on the right side of the pistol under the slide that tends to work loose but I just tighten it every couple of hundred rounds and it works great. Being able to switch between a 5" barrel and 3.5" barrel is pretty cool to, one way for accuracy, the other for concealed carry. Good luck and happy shooting


----------



## Out West (Oct 1, 2006)

Listen to people that own and shoot a P22 before you take the position of some who have only third hand stories to relate. I own two P22's and they are faultless. Moreover, they are a total blast to shoot. I have many center fire pistols, and enjoy them all, but the P22 has become a favorite for the range and even a sometime CCW choice. They don't cost much. Try it and I think you will love it. If you don't, its a popular little pistol that you can readily sell.

Out West


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from down in the swamp.


----------

